# my TORTOISE!



## evlinLoutries (Sep 19, 2012)

it's been a long time for me to stop visiting TFO and not posting at all, just looking arround sometimes..

now, I just want to updates my children at home, may u enjoy the picts I'm showing to u guys..






















thanks all, for the time u wasted to seeing this thread..

cheers,


----------



## Mert (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 19, 2012)

Mert said:


> Beautiful!



thank u..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Fantastic!



thank u greg..

but whats yours is more fantastic..


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 19, 2012)

Fellow country man!

Mantap koleksinya haha


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 20, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Fellow country man!
> 
> Mantap koleksinya haha



makasih..


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautifull tortoises what species is the last is it also a Madagascan tortoise


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful tortoise !!!
Thanks for the pics


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 20, 2012)

They are beauties


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 20, 2012)

OMGâ€¦..They're beautifullllll!!!!!!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 20, 2012)

They are so beautiful. I am so jealous. I want one!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 20, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Beautifull tortoises what species is the last is it also a Madagascan tortoise



Astrochelys yniphora, a madagascan very rare tort, a beauty!!


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww...how pretty they are...


----------



## marginatawhisperer (Sep 20, 2012)

Time was certainly not wasted looking at these wellkept animals.
I am glad you use newspapers, it allows better hygiene, as we can remove the urine too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you share more pictures of your yniphora?

Both of them and a lot of them please?

Terima kasih


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 21, 2012)

My goodness, I'm jealous of your collection!


----------



## filbertjonathan (Sep 21, 2012)

wow nice to meet you om evlin in this forum heheheheh.. "torto ajibnya di munculin disini hehehhe" Indoneisan's torto lovers are proud of you


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 23, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Beautifull tortoises what species is the last is it also a Madagascan tortoise



yeah, they are all from madagascar..



Julius25 said:


> Wonderful tortoise !!!
> Thanks for the pics



thank u..



ShadowRancher said:


> They are beauties



I'm on ur side..



TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> OMGâ€¦..They're beautifullllll!!!!!!



sure they do, the most wonderful tortoise for me..



lovelyrosepetal said:


> They are so beautiful. I am so jealous. I want one!



thanks, 



kanalomele said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!



agree, 



mainey34 said:


> Awww...how pretty they are...



hmm, so pretty I guess..



marginatawhisperer said:


> Time was certainly not wasted looking at these wellkept animals.
> I am glad you use newspapers, it allows better hygiene, as we can remove the urine too.



thats just because I had to move from my home to another city, so I use newspaper because it is easy to throw and easy to find, and I also use the quality paper from the newspaper, 



Yellow Turtle said:


> Can you share more pictures of your yniphora?
> 
> Both of them and a lot of them please?
> 
> Terima kasih



maybe later,.



lushcious said:


> My goodness, I'm jealous of your collection!



thank u so much..



filbertjonathan said:


> wow nice to meet you om evlin in this forum heheheheh.. "torto ajibnya di munculin disini hehehhe" Indoneisan's torto lovers are proud of you



hahahahhaha, udah lama maen disini, cuma dah lama ga aktif juga..

thank u so much om..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 23, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing.



ur welcome,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful animals!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful animals!



thank u..


----------

